# For All Those Looking For a Cheap Blu Ray Player



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
From DVD Town:http://www.dvdtown.com/news/blu-ray...e-best-buy-offers-blu-ray-catalog-at-799/7142

DVD Town got an advance copy of Best Buy's Black Friday flyer. 149.99 Sony and Samsung Blu Ray Players in addition to super cheap Blu Ray Disc prices. It appears they are selling all single titles for 12.99 and many older titles for less.

Hopefully, this sale will last from Friday till Sunday rather than the first few hours. With BB's Black Friday Flyers, some deals last through Sunday, while some are only for a few hours.

Also included is information about Target and Wal Mart's sales. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll wait. I hate Black Friday.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Wow, some really good bargains to be had there JJ, I wish they would do it here in the UK


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well, at least you can watch new episodes of Top Gear without having to watch it on your computer.
Truly am jealous of that.

The prices here on the day after Thanksgiving are insane. So too are the surly crowds waiting at 3 in the Morning knocking people over. Last Year, someone was killed by trampling at a Wal Mart during Black Friday.

I avoid the initial early morning madness. 3 Years ago, I went to Best Buy at 5 am and was shocked seeing how people conducted themselves. The avarice and madness was truly depressing and counters everything which Christmas should be about.

On a happy note, many of the sale prices are applicable from Friday until close Saturday Night. I usually go around close Saturday night to pick up cheap Blu Rays. The following Sunday, a new Best Buy flyer comes out with prices way higher.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We are starting to see stores offering "Black Friday" sales here in Canada. (our thanksgiving was last month), Do You also have "Boxing day" like we do the day after Christmas? Thats are crazy day here, I once went and lined up at 4am and picked up my BluRay player for $299 (at the time that was $150 off the regular price) Wow have prices come down.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Well, at least you can watch new episodes of Top Gear without having to watch it on your computer.
> Truly am jealous of that.


Lol! I do love Top Gear and try and watch it as much as possible, Jeremy Clarkson is brilliant


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

top gear is the bomb
the 2 hour one when they went across vietnam (sp) on the motorbikes was incredible
the episode when they drove through africa was nearly as good as well


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad that NBC (American Broadcasting Network) did not follow through on their plans to air an Americanized version of Top Gear. They went so far as to shoot a pilot episode. Found it to be blasphemy. That and here Presenters would never truly criticize the Cars because they air so many commercials. Something which the BBC license helps to banish. And of course, there is only one Jeremy Clarkson. The chemistry of all 3 is amazing. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

So true JJ, they do a top gear road show that goes round the UK and hopefully will get to see one of them soon !


----------

